# Merengue crafting Classic Library Wall



## Feather Orb (Apr 19, 2020)

Hosting for the next two hours ~
Leave a message if you want to visit and I'll send you the Dodo.

Her house is just across the river, if you follow the green lanterns at the top left of the plaza.

Please leave by the airport.
Tips are kind but not needed!
Please forgive the mess.


----------



## H2406 (Apr 19, 2020)

I would love to drop by


----------



## unluckiestclover (Apr 19, 2020)

I would like to come  I’m Lilly of Forks


----------



## jelibear (Apr 19, 2020)

Could I visit? Thank you!


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 19, 2020)

can i come by pls!!


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 19, 2020)

i would love to come by!


----------



## Tourmaunte (Apr 19, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## Dharma (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I get a dodo?


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 19, 2020)

Could I possibly visit in about an hour? I've been needing this recipe so bad.

Thanks!


----------



## Claramcallister (Apr 19, 2020)

I would love to go please!


----------



## once (Apr 19, 2020)

If there's room by the time gets down here c:

Oh you're going for 2 hours, definitely then please


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 19, 2020)

I'll send out new codes as soon as the previous guests are done. You can see how far I've gotten by checking the likes. I'll do my best to get everyone in!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I please visit and get the diy?


----------



## Edge (Apr 19, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Lucyme (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I visit please


----------



## Meira (Apr 19, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

may i visit, please?


----------



## reikocakes (Apr 19, 2020)

May I visit? I'd love to come by!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 19, 2020)

Oof! We had a quiet leaver.

I'm reloading the game, one sec.

Edit: She's back to work and I'm re-inviting people from the previous session first.
Hang on! I'll be working down the list again soon


----------



## rytlocknroll (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello there! I'd love to come visit if she's still crafting the wall


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 19, 2020)

I’d like to stop by when you get a chance!


----------



## audtt (Apr 19, 2020)

hi! if this is still open i would love to visit c:


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 19, 2020)

Still open! A guest had connectivity issues so I had to reset Merengue twice haha...ha ... She's crafting now.
Anyway, we should be good for a while and I'm inviting people again.

Edit: I'm all caught up! I've at least PMed everyone. Please reply and if she's still crafting I'll send the Dodo!
Thanks everybody for your patience!


----------



## daisyy (Apr 19, 2020)

hi! i'm interested in visiting! thank you for hosting


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I visit please


----------

